# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  المنتخب الاولمبي يخسر امام نظيره البحريني

## امجد مريخ

*خسر منتخبنا الوطني تجربته الودية امام نظيره البحريني بهدف نظيف
نتمنى ان يكون منتخبنا قد استفاد من خلال هذه التجربة الودية
وان نتلاشى الاخطاء مستقبلا
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*بالتوفيق لصغار الصقور ...
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اتوقع ان يقدم المنتخب مباراة كبيرة في القاهرة
بعد ان تخلص لاعبوه من ضغط التسجيلات الذي 
اثر عليهم سلبا في مباراة الذهاب فكل لاعب يريد ان يظهر موهبته
علي حساب اللعب الجماعي عله يحظي بفرصة مع احد ناديي القمة
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*بالتوفيق لمنتخبنا الوطني في مباراته المقبلة مع الفراعنة . نتمني لهم الفوز والترشح للمرحلة المقبلة ان شاء الله.
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

اتوقع ان يقدم المنتخب مباراة كبيرة في القاهرة
بعد ان تخلص لاعبوه من ضغط التسجيلات الذي 
اثر عليهم سلبا في مباراة الذهاب فكل لاعب يريد ان يظهر موهبته
علي حساب اللعب الجماعي عله يحظي بفرصة مع احد ناديي القمة



اكيييد ضغط التسجيلات و اثبات الذات كانا يشغلان بال اي لاعب قبل التسجيلات 
مما اثر في المباراة السابقة
بالتوفيق لمنتخبنا في مقبل المباريات
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*موفقين بإذن الله
*

----------


## ابراهيم 258

*ربنا يوفق الجميع
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شكرا ع الخبر ياحبوب وتسلم
ونتمني التوفيق لصغار الصقور
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alajabalajeeb
					

بالتوفيق لمنتخبنا الوطني في مباراته المقبلة مع الفراعنة . نتمني لهم الفوز والترشح للمرحلة المقبلة ان شاء الله.



اكيييد منخبنا قادر على كسب الرهان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعتقد ان المنتخب استفاد من التجربة بالرغم من سقطة عدم اصطحاب سيد سليم مع البعثة
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اعتقد ان المنتخب استفاد من التجربة بالرغم من سقطة عدم اصطحاب سيد سليم مع البعثة



اكيد كان لعدم اصطحاب الكوتش سيد سليم اثره على اللاعبين و خصوصا نفسيا
بالتوفيق لمنتخبنا
                        	*

----------

